# burned/scorched invitation paper?



## NewbieHaunter

Is there a trick to getting a burned edge on an invite?? I did one with a candle, it took forever and didnt turn out like I wanted. It was too big in some places while not big enuff in others also I had a couple scorched marks on the back. What am I doing wrong?? HELP!


----------



## freudstein

I'm not 100% sure. The only times I have done this,(which was a at least a few years ago) is by simply using a match or lighter under the paper, and blowing it out fairly quickly. 
PS - If going for an old fashioned look, try wiping a freshly used tea-bag over the invite to add a "dated" colour.


----------



## INDY

I just did some yesterday, and I used one of those lighters I dont know what you call them...but the ones with the long barrel thing! LOL sorry. Anyways it worked really well, and I used manilla paper, cathes quick so be prepared to blow the flame out quickly.


----------



## NewbieHaunter

Endora, thats exactly the kind of lighter and paper Im using _(great minds think alike lol)_and you're right the manilla paper catches extremely fast. Thats the main problem Im having, I feel like the big bad wolf, I huff and puff myself to death and only get one invite done  Maybe I'll try something besides burning the edges.


----------



## cerinad

Maybe rip them and add a little watered down black paint on the ripped edges? I haven't tried this so i don't know if it would work just brainstorming...Good Luck!


----------



## paigebeasley

cerinad said:


> Maybe rip them and add a little watered down black paint on the ripped edges? I haven't tried this so i don't know if it would work just brainstorming...Good Luck!



I did this! I used very thin brown paint on the edges! Turned out great!


----------



## NewbieHaunter

thats what I did with the very first invite I tried, I used wood stain just because thats what I had in hand. I thought burning would look better but for the amount of aggravation involved I think I'll just stick with the stain.


----------



## MsMeeple

Why not use a background that's already weathered and burnt, like in this example wanted poster I made for Booberry. I blurred out the personal info.
Then you just print them out and snip out the black.
Worked great for my invites and wanted posters.










MsM


----------



## Rikki

They make a chalk for scrapbookers to achieve the burnt edge look. I've never used it but have seen it at all scrapbook stores (plus Michael's, Joann's, and Hobby Lobby). I think they tear the edges and then rub the colored chalk on them.


----------



## NewbieHaunter

thats an awesome invite Ms Meeple and a great idea. 
Rikki chalk would be much easier than burning, I'll look for it.


----------



## INDY

The chalk sounds like a better idea then burning, I also like the ones MsMeeple done.


----------



## Elza

There was a thread here about burning edges. The instructions were to roll the parchment up into a tube and burn one side and then the other. Then unroll and re-roll from the other direction and burn both of these ends. The results looked very good and it sounds pretty easy.


----------



## NewbieHaunter

ok, slap the dunce cap on me... I never thought of rolling it up! What a great idea


----------



## Mz Skull

That's what I did Elza but we used a propane torch with the flame set real low and it went really fast that way. Just be ready to blow. ha ha


----------



## Long_Tom

Candles works pretty well for me. You don't wear out a lighter, and don't have to juggle the lighter and the paper at the same time. Choose a candle with a fairly big wick, like a dinner taper. Often votives have a tiny flame that isn't up to the job.

If you want, you can also spill a little wax on the paper to age it, or even use the wax for a seal. Smudges of vegetable oil also work great for distressing, as does candle wick soot, mug bottoms dipped in strong coffee or brown paint water and set on the page, random crumpling, et cetera.


----------



## star_girl_mag

If you haven't done it already... I made invitations to a "Pirate Party" a few years back and I found the BEST way to burn edges is, to use the stove top. Simple as that. You have to put writing on BEFORE HAND but it works better than candles by far! The edges don't catch fire, they merely redden the edges and burn back without flame. It's less risky. Then to put it out when you're satisfied with the amount of burn you put it out. You just keep going till all your edges are done. I think you could probably roll them but I didn't think of that. If you want the look of flame, when your done burning the edges, carefully run the flat edges along the stove until the paper browns a little without catching it on fire.


----------



## NewbieHaunter

excellent idea, brilliant! All the catching fire business put me off burning and I ended up ripping and staining the edges instead but I'll definately remember your way for next yr. Thanks


----------



## witchiepoo

here's a couple of printable scrolls for those not keen on the burning. print them full size - then put the paper back in the machine & print you lettering on them - then cut round them


----------



## Nevarstar

When I was a kid I had to do a diary and then make it look aged. My mom suggested we soak some of the pages in coffee before slightly burning them. The coffee stains made the pages looked aged. My teacher really like it. I do not have any pictures sorry to say.


You can also scorch the paper if you hold it far enough from the fire source, being careful not to let it actually catch on fire.

We had a big bowl of water for mistakes to be put out in.


----------



## kelsey

Very nice of you Witchepoo!


----------



## lancekik

or put two idea's togeather 
first dab with uses tea bag for aged look but not all the way to the egge. then burn edges and tha damp paper will stop it from spreading.
just a guess but it wont hurt to gige it a try
-L


----------

